# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ما معنى :" شفاء لا يغادر سقماً " ؟!!

## uniqe123

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


استوقفني حديث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اللهم رب الناس , أذهب البأس , اشفي أنت الشافي , لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك , شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً "


فما معنى : " شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً " ؟؟!!

وجزاكم الله خيرا ً


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
بارك الله فيك أخيتي وانا كذلك كنت من قبل لا اعرف الجواب واستوقفتني " شفاء لا يغادر سقما" 

وإليك الجواب 


س : ما معنى"شفاء لا يغادر سقما" في دعاء المريض ؟

ج : يعني: شفاء لا يترك مرضاً ، والمراد : اشفه شفاء كاملاً لا يترك أي أثر للمرض . والله أعلم.


المصدر 

موقع الشيخ سليمان الماجد


لا تنسينا من صالح الدعوات

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## uae13122



----------


## عطر 77

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## شمسة المرر

يزاج الله خير

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛

جزاكـِ الله خيراً ،،

سبحان الله ~ الحمدلله ~ لا إله إلا الله ~ الله أكبر ~ لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

----------


## الايمــــان

شكرا ع المعلومه 
الله يجزيك الخير

----------

